
Pirate Bay buyer 'misled' investors, booted off exchange - ashishk
http://news.cnet.com/8301-1023_3-10349080-93.html
======
chris11
I'm really not surprised. I was really suspicious of their claims that they
could both legitimize the site and and still keep the users and traffic.

I also didn't really get how the buyer both convinced Peter Sunde and the
other founders to sell and convince big media to sign a deal. I really doubt
the founders would support someone who was seriously willing to work with big
media.

~~~
SwellJoe
Agreed. But, if one is willing to lie to both sides, then it would be very
easy to get everybody enthusiastic (until everyone realizes they're being lied
to).

------
fookyong
this soap opera has run its course, I think.

